# neues vom Cron



## Quest (30. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Cron schickt mir schon wieder lustige eMails. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was es mit denen auf sich hat und was ich tun kann um sie wieder abzustellen.
Sie kommen alle 3 Stunden an die Adresse amavis@[meinedomain]

Betreff:


> Cron <amavis@server1> test -e /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob && /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob sa-sync


Text: 


> bayes: synced databases from journal in 0 seconds: 151 unique entries (151 total entries)


Wisst ihr woher das kommt / wie man das abstellt?


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Wie die Meldung besagt handelt es sich dabei um den Cronjob von amavis, amavis ist ein spam scanning daemon und soweit ich das sehe ist es das automatische Lernscript dass regelmäßig zur Verbesserung der Erkennungsrate ausgeführt wird. Der Cronjob stammt von amavis selbst bzw. der linuxditribution und nicht von ISPConfig.

Schau am Besten also mal in die Crontab rein und schicke die Ausgabe nach /dev/null. Du solltest den Cronjob nicht deaktivieren.


----------



## Quest (30. März 2009)

In den Crontabs auf dem Host habe ich nirgends etwas gefunden, was Richtung Amavis oder Spamassassin geht.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe ist bayes die Lernprozedur von Spamassassin.
Aber zu nichts davon kann ich in den Crontabs in /var/spool/cron etwas finden.
Die Spamassissin-Confs hab ich auch gerade durchgesehen aber auch spontan nichts gesehen, wie ich die Mails abschalten könnte.


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Aber irgendwo da muss es schon drin stehen, ansonsten mal in die ganzen cron.hourly, cron.* Unterverzeichnisse sehen.


----------



## Quest (31. März 2009)

Tatsache...
Die Files unter /etc hatte ich ja ganz vergessen...
Hab nur in den User Crontabs nachgeschaut.
Hab die Ausgabe jetzt ins Nirvana geschickt, jetzt kommt nix mehr, danke vielmals ^^

Intelligenz 2 : 0 Quest (stand schon vorher 1 : 0 )


----------

